# Clean & Shiny Order Quick Delivery



## Rappy

Thanks to the Clean & Shiny team for getting my order shipped so quickly :thumb:

A few are simply top ups & others are new products to me 

ETA tomorrow 

CarPro PERL Coat Protectant 1 Litre

BLO AIR GT Car Dryer 

Dodo Juice Born to be Mild - 500ml

Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash Car Shampoo 500ml

Clean And Shiny Clear Detailing Wash Bucket ONLY - NO GRIT GUARD INCLUDED x3

Stjarnagloss Snöstorm V2 With Quick Release (Karcher K Series Fitment)

Gyeon Wash Bucket Stickers. Wash, Rinse & Wheels


----------



## AndyQash

Always great service from John and the team.

And...just like yours, my order should be here tomorrow too.


----------



## Rappy

AndyQash said:


> Always great service from John and the team.
> 
> And...just like yours, my order should be here tomorrow too.


What did you go for?


----------



## AndyQash

Ey up, fella....just a small order this time, but it's always difficult not to buy more as there are so many products I'd love to try.

IK Foam Pro 2...I've prepared myself for the disappointment just in case.

Gyeon WetCoat 1L top up

Gyeon Smoothie to replace my old one.

Was going to wait for Gyeon Restart Wash and Ceramic Detailer to be released before ordering but the 15% was too generous to turn down.


----------



## Rappy

AndyQash said:


> Ey up, fella....just a small order this time, but it's always difficult not to buy more as there are so many products I'd love to try.
> 
> IK Foam Pro 2...I've prepared myself for the disappointment just in case.
> 
> Gyeon WetCoat 1L top up
> 
> Gyeon Smoothie to replace my old one.
> 
> Was going to wait for Gyeon Restart Wash and Ceramic Detailer to be released before ordering but the 15% was too generous to turn down.


Same here 

Was only after a new snowfoam lance & wash buckets :lol::lol:


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Thanks for the support and your order :thumb:



Rappy said:


> Thanks to the Clean & Shiny team for getting my order shipped so quickly :thumb:
> 
> A few are simply top ups & others are new products to me
> 
> ETA tomorrow
> 
> CarPro PERL Coat Protectant 1 Litre
> 
> BLO AIR GT Car Dryer
> 
> Dodo Juice Born to be Mild - 500ml
> 
> Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash Car Shampoo 500ml
> 
> Clean And Shiny Clear Detailing Wash Bucket ONLY - NO GRIT GUARD INCLUDED x3
> 
> Stjarnagloss Snöstorm V2 With Quick Release (Karcher K Series Fitment)
> 
> Gyeon Wash Bucket Stickers. Wash, Rinse & Wheels


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Hey Andy,

Appreciate the kind words and your order :thumb:



AndyQash said:


> Always great service from John and the team.
> 
> And...just like yours, my order should be here tomorrow too.


----------



## RS3

If it wasn't for the fact that C&S don't do value microfiber towels, TAC Systems, Garage Therapy and because of those ridiculously cheap Car Chem promotions, I would probably only shop there.
My goto detailing supplier provide swift, well packaged service and decent pricing.:thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Clean and Shiny said:


> Thanks for the support and your order :thumb:


Hi John,

Your welcome :thumb:

Please send a big thank you to Dave & Tina. Fantastic customer service & you are stuck with me now!

You just need to add Polish Angel products pleassssse


----------

